# ADA vs. UFAS - control location - 30" x 60" shower stall



## syarn (Mar 3, 2010)

84 unit HUD affordable housing apartment building; 22700 sf per floor; 3 floors with elevators; type IIB; NFPA13R;

5 of the apartments are ADA compliant.

the bathrooms in each of the apartments have 30" x 60" shower stalls.

do the shower head and controls go on the 60" long wall or the 30" long wall in the ADA compliant apartment?

UFAS

http://www.access-board.gov/ufas/ufas-html/ufas.htm

figure 37 (b) shows the shower head and controls on the 30" wall and says the "...controls are placed on a side wall..." aka 30" wall.

figure 35 (b) seems to show the shower head 27" max off corner on the 60" wall.

ADA

http://www.access-board.gov/adaag/html/adaag.htm#4.21

figure 37 (b) shows the shower head and controls on the 60" wall 27" max from the corner BUT says "...shower head and control area may be located on either side wall.."

may have answered own question by doing this post...any comments appreciated...sure seems a bit convoluted...

we are now showing head & controls on 30" wall in the ADA units.


----------



## Big Mac (Mar 3, 2010)

Re: ADA vs. UFAS - control location - 30" x 60" shower stall

Controls and shower head on the 30" wall would be correct.


----------



## Plans Approver (Mar 3, 2010)

Re: ADA vs. UFAS - control location - 30" x 60" shower stall

ufas 4.21.5 CONTROLS. Faucets and other controls complying with 4.27.4 shall be located as shown in Fig. 37. Fig. 37 says "The controls and spray unit shall be within 18 inches (455 mm) of the front of the shower."

ADAAG Fig 37b says "Shower head and control area may be on back (long) wall or on either side wall."

ufas meets both requirements - 18" from opening.

edit: found this illustration in the Fair Housing Design manual.


----------



## Gene Boecker (Mar 3, 2010)

Re: ADA vs. UFAS - control location - 30" x 60" shower stall

Because there are federal moneys involved, the UFAS must be made a part of the design criteria.  You have two options (obviously):

1. put the controls on the 30 inch wall and walk away; or

2. meet with the HUD folks and get a letter from them stating that they are amicable to the location on the 60 inch wall.  This is not impossible but it is time consuming.  HUD recognizes that the UFAS is an antiquated standard and is "in the process of considering" using a more current set of regulations but will need congressional action for that to happen (and we know how effective and efficient THEY are      ).  Until 504 is changed this is what you have to face.


----------

